# Roof Leak



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stevesjh said:


> 2012 roof leaking right rear quarter. Visible water stain. Damp when it rains. My guess is to remove the black trim piece on top. Any videos of how to do this without breaking trim would be appreciated.


Do you have a sun roof?


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a sun roof?


Yes and I know where your going with this. Drain tubes are completely clear. I should have prefaced that. Used an air can just to be sure. Still leaks. Thanks


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Rubber drain hose may have pulled away from the plastic nipple just off the sunroof. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

thebac said:


> Rubber drain hose may have pulled away from the plastic nipple just off the sunroof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


I will check that and get back.


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

stevesjh said:


> I will check that and get back.


I'm not seeing this. Do you or anyone have a video for this?


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

stevesjh said:


> I'm not seeing this. Do you or anyone have a video for this?


Hello again. With the help of my son we dropped the rear portion of the head liner. We found the drain hose and it looked attached but we reattached it. We did find a flat spot in the hose due to the head liners built in spacer that was squeezing it. With no room of any sort the tube was rounded best we could and pushed away from headliner spacer. Did a water test with my son in car headliner still down looking for leaks as I put the hose on it. Started at the rear right quarter moved my way up to the sunroof no leaks after 15 minutes. Waited and did it again with myself in car. No leaks. Put the headliner back up and put car in garage for the night.
Low and behold went out to the cruze today and the right rear quarter headliner post is all wet. Got teed off and hear I am asking for more help please.


----------



## stevesjh (Aug 29, 2011)

2012 Cruze with 38k. I am original owner. Visible water stain right rear quarter of the headliner post. I do have sunroof. Drain tubes are completely clear. Pulled down rear portion of headliner and reattached drain tube making sure it was secure. Found tube had been pinched by the headliner molded in spacer to roof. Rounded out tube best I could. Then I did a water test with some help. Started running water on right rear quarter of roof where rear glass meets roof then started toward sunroof. No leaks anywhere with the headliner still down after 15-20 minutes. Put the headliner back up mindful of the tube. Parked car in the garage overnight. Next day right rear quarter is soaked again. 
I am stumped. please help!
Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

stevesjh said:


> I'm not seeing this. Do you or anyone have a video for this?


----------

